# [Frage] Zeichenstift in Photoshop Elements 2.0 ?



## shadow777 (7. August 2006)

mh hab jetzt schon überall gesucht in photoshop und kann den Zeichenstift da nich finden.
kann man den vllt irgendwo runterladen oder irgendwie anders einführen ?


----------



## der_Jan (7. August 2006)

Igitt, warum sollte man sich einen Zeichenstift einführen? Nichtdesto trotz rate ich dir zu einem Schreibwarenfachgeschäft, mit der Dicke musste halt mal ausprobieren. Kommt auch drauf an, ob vorne(nur Frau zum Bleistift) oder hinten.  

Wenn du deine Frage etwas anders stellst, kann man dir aber auch besser helfen. Ich bin mir nämlich nicht sicher, ob wir bei Zeichenstift das selbe verstehen.
Meinst du vielleicht dieses ding, was du bekommst, wenn du beim standart Pinsel auf den Pfeil unten rechts drückst?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. August 2006)

Also im Photoshop-eigenen Sprachgebrauch meint der Zeichenstift das Pfadwerkzeug (Shortcut "P").


----------



## der_Jan (7. August 2006)

Elements 2.0 hat doch garkeine Vektoren, oder?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. August 2006)

Richtig, aber das Pfadwerkzeug heißt nun mal Zeichenstift 
Vielleicht hat ja der Threadersteller ein Photoshoptutorial am Wickel und sucht das
Werkzeug in seiner Elements-Version vergebens. ;-)


----------



## der_Jan (7. August 2006)

In dem Fall sollte man dem Thread ersteller vielleicht mitteilen, dass es nicht möglich ist, das in Photoshop o.ä "einzuführen". Er könnte aber das normale Poposhop kaufen (aber nicht bei ebay die 6.0 ersteigern, die ist ne Raubkopie)


----------



## shadow777 (7. August 2006)

naja dann weiß ich jetzt bescheid. 
ja ich bin grad so ein bisschen an tutorials dran.

nunja ich dachte das man sich dafür vllt ein plug in oder ähnliches runterladen kann und dann in den photoshop ordner reinmachen kann ^^


----------

